# My AI 25G Crystal Shrimp Tank



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I was in the middle of a water change and decided to take a photo for you guys.

This is a 25G dedicated shrimp tank.

Parameters:
6.2-6.8pH
TDS 180ppm
Temp 22.3
0/0/20

Still have string/hair/thread algae problems lol

I will be moving in the next few months and am going to have a blast moving this guy  I added afew Nano Marimo Balls from aquatic magic and some Mineral Rock.

Plants include blyxa, rotala, and hc... not sure on some of the others 

Anywho. For those who havent seen it before, I hope you like it. 

Its hard having a high-tech, planted, CRS tank -_-


----------



## vraev (Mar 29, 2012)

Looks pretty nice. Just needs a neat trim. I trimmed my plants yesterday and the layout looks so much better. Also, throw in a SAE or another member of the SAE family or two. They are voracious and eat all kinds of thread algae.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Gorgeous tank!


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice tank Symplicity!


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

nice!
Just need more shrimps!


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Jaysan said:


> nice!
> Just need more shrimps!


I just realized the photo does not do justice to the # of shrimp.

Easily 25+ babies and 15 adults. 
I also added 2 Oto fish last night. Hopefully they do well.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Symplicity said:


> I just realized the photo does not do justice to the # of shrimp.
> 
> Easily 25+ babies and 15 adults.
> I also added 2 Oto fish last night. Hopefully they do well.


I know the feeling, my tank has 20~ CRS/CBS...

It looks so desserted... I cannot wait til the population bursts.


----------

